# clear mud tube



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

made a small 10" clear mud tube today. I dont know why I just did


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

If you feel like making a 36 tube I will take one lol Im in Nebraska not to far away


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

someday you will see the mud tip....becouse that will make you say  thats sweet


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> made a small 10" clear mud tube today. I dont know why I just did


Great idea, it just makes sense. That's why "youda Man ice" Cheers.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

all my tubes


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> all my tubes


Why are the tops of your tubes hidden with a xmas sweater:whistling2:

Your keeping secrets from us Ice rock:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

did you see the clear tube...the mud that gets pulled into the end of the tube. that was just with one pull of mud.
you know how mud molds if it sits in a bucket.
you ever pull mud with your tube and it smell poo

you have mold growing in the end of your tube:yes: and when you pull it the end of the tube blows in your face


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I call BS...He's holding back! :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

sorry bro...I can not show it:shutup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I got a rubber cork for my mud tube the other day:thumbup: so when I go from job to job I push all the mud out ...stick a cork in the end and wash the rest off then I stick it in my 4'' pvc pipe in my trailer and its good to go to the next day:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

rubber cork


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Haha, I picked up a cork for the mud diverter I picked up for the pump. It sat unwashed for a while and the insides correded to the point it wouldn't switch, so drillled a 1/4 hole in the bottom to tap it out.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> rubber cork


I wonder how far you could fire that thing :brows:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I wonder how far you could fire that thing :brows:


I will have to try that:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> rubber cork


I forgot to say there is a end cap on the pvc with water in it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Great idea, it just makes sense. That's why "youda Man ice" Cheers.


its you da Iceman:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my red tube is in the mud with 5 '' of ice on top of that looks like I will have to use another tube today. the red one is the one I like he best


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

*made a* *Compound tube in the store the other day and someone came up to me and said what is that...I told him I did not need any help ...It took about 10 mins to make one*


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

=10 min to make 1  you have to start teaching us some tricks :yes:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> made a Compound tube in the store the other day and someone came up to me and said what is that...I told him I did not need any help ...It took about 10 mins to make one


How much was the cost


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> How much was the cost


it was all pvc parts ....I just was killing time in the store one day ..nt much I thick like $30


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> it was all pvc parts ....I just was killing time in the store one day ..nt much I thick like $30


Thats cheap is there a parts list online somewhere id make it while im waiting for the one I ordered


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Thats cheap is there a parts list online somewhere id make it while im waiting for the one I ordered


lol no I could do that but I am not at the store.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> lol no I could do that but I am not at the store.


Is there something at homedepot that has a ball end for flushers and for corner rollers I have painting poles I can roll the corners with a wool roller


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Is there something at homedepot that has a ball end for flushers and for corner rollers I have painting poles I can roll the corners with a wool roller


no you need the ball end on the pole but you could use any pole and the rubber rollers work great with ff


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> no you need the ball end on the pole but you could use any pole and the rubber rollers work great with ff


What rubber rollers I got the columbia with 2 wheels says it prevents snaking


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> What rubber rollers I got the columbia with 2 wheels says it prevents snaking


like this


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Corey The Taper said:


> Is there something at homedepot that has a ball end for flushers and for corner rollers I have painting poles I can roll the corners with a wool roller


 I have a few large ball bearings(think that's what they are) in my pops old rolling bin. Find the correct size and you could weld your own setup

http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Mir..._indust_9?ie=UTF8&refRID=15DE1J3H03ZXR0DE8KT6


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I have a few large ball bearings(think that's what they are) in my pops old rolling bin. Find the correct size and you could weld your own setup
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Mir..._indust_9?ie=UTF8&refRID=15DE1J3H03ZXR0DE8KT6


thanks... I was going to order one now I will make one thanks so much !!!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> thanks... I was going to order one now I will make one thanks so much !!!


Between you, justme and 2buck you're the ones who turned me on to doing my own modifications... so the thanks are to you guys :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> How much was the cost


for me to make it ? or you ....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I was thinking of a new tube today...I think it would be wicked cool and know I would use it....and other finishers using tubes moore I know this tube would take off...there is not a tube out there like what I am going to make....who should I talk too:whistling2:when I do make this I could never post it...sorry it is going to rock:thumbup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

icerock drywall said:


> for me to make it ? or you ....


I was thinking of making a small one for closets I gotta open mine to see what parts I need. You should make a tube that connects into a compressor to push the mud almost like apla tech but maybe just make it so the only new part they would need os the end peice instead of vuying a whole new tube


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Whats the best way to get rid of air bubbles ive tryed tapping it on the ground forst till I see mud but once I rest it sucks up air


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> I was thinking of making a small one for closets I gotta open mine to see what parts I need. You should make a tube that connects into a compressor to push the mud almost like apla tech but maybe just make it so the only new part they would need os the end peice instead of vuying a whole new tube


 you don't need a compressor to make that work...I made one with a pump...no tube but a little gun. but I don't like the hose....I don't to trip on a line:thumbup: I like my tube


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya but a pump good enough to actually push mud would prob be expensive


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ya but a pump good enough to actually push mud would prob be expensive


 I have 2 of them... one was 500 and the big one is 2000


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Not bad not that much to mess around with


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Ive noticed like black dots in the mud once I started using the tube is that like lube or grease from the tube


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> Ive noticed like black dots in the mud once I started using the tube is that like lube or grease from the tube


if your cone or tip don't come off your tube...you can get mold in your tube. you cant clean your tube by sucking water and pushing it out

a long time ago I made a wand that went into the tube that spits water and thought I was cleaning my tube...then I got the clear tube to show how I cleaned my tube:thumbup:it did clean the tube but the cone never would get clean:furious: that why my tip comes off my tube and I found black mold on the other end....so both ends must get cleaned


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Even after one use?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Mold can grow quickly in the right conditions. Wet, dark, and warm. It will grow in dang near anything. How long in between uses?


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Probably 12 hrs so your probably right I thought maybe it was some kind of lube because its a new tube


----------

